# Almost unlimited range remote start For cruze with factory remote start



## zachhll (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok so i used to instal aftermarket electronics as a job. So when my Girlfriend traded in and got a 2013 cruze with r/s (w/ like no range) she wanted to start it from in her work (didnt work from remote) i found a very easy way to achieve this. To do this you will need three parts a Xpresskit DBALL, OBDTHDGM1 or OBDTHDGM2( OBDTHDGM1 if your OBDII plug is screwed in and OBDTHDGM2 if it just has plastic clips), and a viper smart start module(VSM200 or VSM250 has GPS) . The issue most of you will have is most of you wont be able to program these modules. Most Best Buys will do this for like 20-40 bucks its the easiest thing in the world to install it all literally plugs in. Their is one wire you will have to run to ground on the smart start module. Its the gray wire. I just ran it in to the ground in the OBDTHDGM2 t-harness using a military splice method. if i can get a picture to add ill show guys a diagram. This will allow any android or iphone to remote start the car from just about anywhere. their is a subscription for smart start like $50 a year i think. here are some prices i found online $150 for VSM200, $30 for OBDTHDGM2, $45 for DBALL, and say $20 for programming if u find a nice Best Buy. your looking at just about $250 plus $50 bucks a year.
Disclaimer: i did not pay this much so its up to you if its worth it.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

um....or download the onstar remote link app and do it for free.....


----------



## zachhll (Nov 1, 2013)

dont you have to pay for onstar to use the app?


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

if its new, there should be 3 free months, its its used there is still free months if signed up here https://www.onstar.com/web/portal/remarketing

however, normal rates are 200 a year, and with that there are a ton of benifits that go beyond remote start.

https://www.onstar.com/web/portal/planspricing


----------



## zachhll (Nov 1, 2013)

yea but too me the $200 a year for the only thing we would use it for is r/s which is way to steep for me. As i said i didn't pay much to do this in our car i had less then 90$ in it.


----------



## zachhll (Nov 1, 2013)

here is the diagram


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

well try it free for a few months...unless youve already done the other stuff.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

interesting. i wonder if this would work if you don't have factory remote start...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Evofire said:


> if its new, there should be 3 free months


Incorrect, RemoteLink (the GM app) is good for 5 years from purchase.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Incorrect, RemoteLink (the GM app) is good for 5 years from purchase.


only on 2014 vehicles, and that is only the remote features.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I would like to have an on-star subscription for remote features only. I don't care about assist or maps/directions. I have a 2013 Cruze and I believe it is not possible...

OnStar RemoteLink App Free for 5 Years - AutoTrader.com


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Evofire said:


> only on 2014 vehicles, and that is only the remote features.


Hence why I said the RemoteLink app


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

So why 2014 vehicles only? Who is paying for having the OnStar Remote features? Do they include those fees in the price of the car? Why can't we have an OnStar plan for Remote features only? Last time I called OnStar I could not locate my car because I parked it on a crowded part of the city; so I called them and they were unable to help: "OnStar does not keep track of your vehicle location. We can get the Police involved to locate your car". That is all they could offer...

So, I would not pay for OnStar because I don't need. Vehicle diagnostics and Remote Services are nice features. But for 18$/month, it is not worth it. >200$/year?

Crash Response
Energency Services
Hands-Free Calling
RemoteLink App
Stone Vehicle Ass.
Roadside Ass.
Remote Services (nice to have in winter)
Vehicle Diagnostics (nice to have, has anyone got notified about a problem with their vehicle from this?)
Turn-by-turn Navigation (in my opinion, a smartphone with Google maps is 10x better than this)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought 03 was 6 months and XM was 3 months showroom new? Mine is still active till like end of December(sans the remote start feature). Either way let us know how this works out. This won't be like the alarm Viper put out a few years back that had a 20% working rate that took months to work after major Apple and Android updates?



gt_cristian said:


> So why 2014 vehicles only? Who is paying for having the OnStar Remote features? Do they include those fees in the price of the car? Why can't we have an OnStar plan for Remote features only? Last time I called OnStar I could not locate my car because I parked it on a crowded part of the city; so I called them and they were unable to help: "OnStar does not keep track of your vehicle location. We can get the Police involved to locate your car". That is all they could offer...(*You need Family Link for that feature. I turned it on during the 1st 6 months and will decide if I will continue the services in about a few months. It worked well for me and I use it sometimes to alert me that my car is still there via txt message. I always end up in East Cleveland no mater how much I avoid that speed camera money pit. https://www.onstar.com/web/portal/family-link?g=1 )*
> 
> So, I would not pay for OnStar because I don't need. Vehicle diagnostics and Remote Services are nice features. But for 18$/month, it is not worth it. >200$/year?
> 
> ...


----------



## flysti06 (Oct 24, 2013)

i use the onstar app almost daily....it works great...... and on my 2014 its free for 5 years!


----------

